# Factory assembly video



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I came across this video earlier and found it interesting, especially the amount of hand assembly done on the vehicles


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

As long as people take advantage of their natural navigation systems (which have been developed and refined over millions of years), there may be jobs for them. 

From an industrial engineering view, the break point between people and machines doing work depends upon anticipated production volume. Economy of scale dictates if you can write off the major costs of setting up automation (done up front) with a high sales volume expected later, that will define the tipping zone in which the machines take over. 

The assembly of the IP in the Model S shows why the IP in the Model 3 will involve newer technology, thus reducing the assembly costs. (People still need health coverage; robots, not so much.) Simplicity that works beats complexity that does not.

Nikola Tesla, out of necessity, built much of his AC motors by hand, so by design, so they are still assembled that way. If he had designed a new electric motor which was readily assembled by machines alone, then George Westinghouse would have been truly astounded and a whole lot richer!

Of course, building an economy in which persons in general do useful things is very nice to have as well, presuming you were born as one.


----------

